# Listening to music on Kindle



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey all. 

I know this probably isn't a new tip, however I've had my Joy for awhile now and somehow never thought of this until I had to go out of town for a few days and left my MP3 player behind.  

You all know you can play music loaded onto your Kindle, and the sound quality isn't quite there if you are not plugged into headphones, right?  

Well, think broader...you know all those mini speakers that work with your MP3 players? They work with the Kindle as well!

I just make sure Joy is plugged into the wall so I don't drain her battery and play away. Now I can eliminate one more thing from the "must take with me" list when I travel.

Sheryl


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks! I know this is an old thread, but can you tell me where to find those music files that I put on my Kindle? I put an audiobook and a few MP3's in the music folder on the Kindle, and couldn't find them on the unit itsself. Then I got a memory card and (on my computer) moved them over to the memory card, but I still can't figure out how to listen to them. Is there a trick?

Thanks!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Panjo- Your music and audio books go in different folders. Make sure you put your music into a music folder and your audio book into the audible folder. Then go to Experimental from the Menu located at the bottom right of the main page, there is a music player there. You can also do an Alt P to start the player and again to stop the player. Since you can't choose a song or even see a playlist, you can forward through the songs with an Alt F. Kindle was never meant to replace an MP3 player, but it will do in a pinch.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Great! I did figure it out, but was wondering if there was an easy way to pick my song, or at least forward through them. ALT+F- thank you!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I need help.  I have downloaded music to my SD card.  When I look for it on my computer it is there.  But I can't seem to get it to play.  I've did the Alt+P.  I've tried the experimental; the play button is still greyed out like nothing is there.  I have read the manual that comes with the Kindle.  I have read Leslie's book.  I have looked at the online help.  No answers.  Anyone?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Just to make sure, you downloaded the music into the folder marked "audible" right?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

no, music...not right?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

My mistake, I suppose the music does go in the music folder, I don't look at it very often, thought that it was called audible. What is the file type of the music you're trying to play?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mp3.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Then I'm not sure how to help. Sorry.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, i was wrong...they're windows media player.  that's my problem.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a program on my computer that converts files...i'm switching them to MP3 now and sending them to my Kindle.  We'll see if it works.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep, wma files won't play on the kindle. mp3 only. Your conversion program should make them playable  Make sure to let us know if it works.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That did it.  I am now happily playing music...woo hoo....thanks a bunch for walking me through the process, Mikuto.  Once again, fellow kindleboarders are more than helpful.


----------



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

What program do you have to convert files? Is it free?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Windows Media Player can convert files.... If you use a Windows machine, it's already on it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I use a program called Switch Plus that I got through NCH Swift Sound.  I downloaded it offline.  You can use it a few times for free, i do believe.  I've had it a couple of years, but I believe it was under 20.00.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

You _can_ put your music into the audible file but it will make each song a separate "book" and will be listed in the home page with a little audible symbol next to it. While that might be good for a special song that you might want to play, I would not recommend it for all your music because it kludges up the home page with all the "books" that are really songs and without folders we have enough to wade through as it is!


----------

